# Favorite movies?



## opnet (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally I'm a fan of Quentin Taratino and Kevin Smith when it comes to writers, and then my favorite movies are the Die Hard and Star Wars movies, and no one can forget Hackers.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 6, 2011)

I like foreign films.


----------



## hedgehog (Jan 6, 2011)

In random order:
Platoon
Gladiator
Serenity
Master and Commander
Amelie
We're from the future (russian one)


----------



## roddierod (Jan 6, 2011)

Caligula. They just don't make 'em like that any more.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 6, 2011)

^ Not entirely convinced that's such a bad thing.

Anyway.

some random movies from the top of my head

Blade Runner
1931 Dracula
Plan 9 from Outer Space
District 9
Goodbye Lenin
Solaris (Tarskovsky's version)
Tideland


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 6, 2011)

Titanic
Sweet November
Wanted
V for Vendeta
Saw
Banlieue 13 (The best movie ever. Everyone must see this movie!)
Clockwork Orange (legend Movie. Everyone must see this movie too!)
Silent heel.
Exorcist (The first movie. Not the second!)


----------



## opnet (Jan 6, 2011)

Completely forgot Blade Runner and V For Vendetta, and Clockwork Orange looks great. Downloading it right now.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 6, 2011)

Fight Club!

"This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time."


----------



## hedgehog (Jan 6, 2011)

by the way... The Crow


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 7, 2011)

These are my favorite because my son and I worked on them:
Up in the Air
Meet Bill
The Game of Their Lives

Otherwise, Magnolia and a host of others. 

Such threads as these are ever changing, too far reaching, and dumb.


----------



## da1 (Jan 8, 2011)

12 angry men (original from 1957 and remake from 1997)
Wuthering Heights
V for Vendetta (or for my last name lol)
The man from Earth
The legend of 1900 (truly awesome)
The Order
The Notebook
Tod McFarlene's Spawn
Sin City
Schindler's List (magnificent)
Ronin
Pulp Fiction (hehe)
Inherit the Wind (1960 & 1999)
Dark City
Black Snake Moan (yup, really good movie)
Remember the Titans

Anyone care to vote ?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 8, 2011)

*1. All TARANTINO movies for sure.*

*2. Classics:*
-- Godfather
-- Die Hard
-- Fight Club
-- Full Metal Jacket
-- Leon
-- Back to the Future
-- Shawshank Redemption
-- Terminator 2
-- Vanishing Point
-- (many others)

*3. Fscked up movies (I like movies when they mess with Your brain in a positive way):*
-- Lost Highway
-- Machinist
-- Butterfly Effect
-- Shutter Island
-- Pi
-- Deja Vu
-- Inception
-- Memento
-- Requiem for a Dream

*4. Spy-like movies:*
-- Bourne Identity/Supremacy/Ultimatum
-- Shooter
-- Breach

*5. 'End of the world' movies:*
-- Day after Tomorrow
-- Mad Max
-- I am Legend (with alternative ending from YOUTUBE.COM)
-- Waterworld
-- 28 Days/Weeks Later

*6. Less known nice movies:*
-- High Fidelity
-- Private Parts
-- Pirate Radio

*7. Other good movies (various plots):*
-- Dark Knight
-- Departed
-- Chaos
-- City of God
-- Italian Job

*8. 'Kinda no-brain' nice movies:*
-- Crank
-- Machete
-- Shoot'em Up
-- Hangover

*9. Serials*
-- Californication
... and a lot more from IMDB TOP 250: http://imdb.com/chart/top


----------



## anomie (Jan 9, 2011)

I really like Hong Kong cinema. Favorites include: 

 Infernal Affairs
 Election
 Chungking Express (odd, but well done) 
 Hero

Other foreign (to me) films that I enjoyed a lot:  

 Blind Shaft (Chinese)
 Revanche (Austrian)
 Brother (Russian)
 Leon (French)

As for Hollywood stuff: 

 A History of Violence
 A Bronx Tale
 American Psycho
 Doubt (wife forced me to watch it with her; looked horrible; loved it by the very end)

To which I'll add: I like several (not all) notable Coen Brothers' films.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 9, 2011)

anomie said:
			
		

> [*] Doubt (wife forced me to watch it with her; looked horrible; loved it by the very end)
> [/list]


Met Philip Seymour Hoffman a few months ago. Heck of a nice guy.


----------



## anomie (Jan 9, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Met Philip Seymour Hoffman a few months ago. Heck of a nice guy.



And a great actor, IMO. Most recently saw him in The Savages.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 9, 2011)

Agree. Just watched "Flawless" where he plays a drag queen. Perfect!


----------



## roddierod (Jan 9, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Such threads as these are ever changing, too far reaching, and dumb.



I don't think they are dumb. The can open up new movies,topice or points of view to people. In that way they are good.

For example, I never heard of any of your movies so I will look them up.


----------



## jalla (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, to cut through the crap here is the autoritive list of the best movies ever 

Cinema Paradiso (Giuseppe Tornatore 1988)
Fanny & Alexander (Ingmar Bergman 1982)
Smiles of a summer night (Bergman 1955)
The Godfather (I and II in particular) (Francis Ford Coppola 1972-)
LA Confidential (Curtis Hanson 1997, based on the novel by James Ellroy, the King of crime noir)
Battleship Potempkin (Sergei Eisenstein 1925)
Metropolis (Fritz Lang 1927)
Down By Law (Jim Jarmush 1986)
Pulp Fiction (Quentin Tarantino 1994)
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels (Guy Ritchie 1998)
Das Boot (Wolfgang Petersen 1981, terrific movie, especially for those who did their service on a submarine)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 10, 2011)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I don't think they are dumb. The can open up new movies,topice or points of view to people. In that way they are good.


The reason it's dumb is that "favorites" change over time, are forgotten and become long lists resembling thousands of films and you might as well be scanning through Netflix or IMDB or the AFI's Top 100 list. A very helpful thread I visit on another board is a "Movies I've seen" where people will bring up something they rented or saw in the theatre recently and their opinion of it. These become just a few films at a time that can be digested better rather than pages and pages of repetitive suggestions like this one will turn into.


----------



## GreekGoddess87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Doomsday (2008)
Hackers (1995)
Donnie Darko (2001)
The Last Samurai
Tomb Raider (2001)
300 (2006)
Hocus Pocus (1993)
Dracula (1992)


----------



## kpa (Mar 21, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> ^
> Solaris (Tarskovsky's version)



Lem himself thought that Tarskovsky missed the whole point of the story in his movie, I feel the same way being a big fan of the book. The later remake by americans was just abysmally bad.


----------



## Grell (Mar 21, 2013)

I've always been a horror movie fanatic.  You guys already mentioned most of my favorites but here goes (most are horror):

The Exorcist
In the Mouth of Madness
Nightmare on Elm Street (including the sequels although they are a bit cheesy)
Halloween, and especially the much maligned Halloween III: Season of the Witch, I consider it one of the best if not THE best Halloween movie
Terminator 1 and 2
Pi (was already mentioned but deserves another, especially amongst nerds)
House (the 80s B-movie, not the modern ER drama)
The Omen (the original)
Videodrome
Scanners
Mulholland Drive
They Live - definitely check this one out, one of John Carpenter's lesser known gems
Fright Night (the 80s one, not the remake)
American Psycho
Clockwork Orange
The Shining - classic
The Matrix
Donnie Darko
Goodfellas
Scarface
The Sixth Sense
Trainspotting
Requiem for a Dream
Hurricane Streets - a pretty cool movie about kids growing up in New York City

That's it for now although I know as soon as I post this a whole flood of movies will enter my brain.

BTW, cool topic.


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 22, 2013)

Dictator (2012)
Kill bill
Nights of cabiria
The road (fellini)
Taxi driver
Saving private ryan
2001: a space odyssey
Full metal jacket
Safety last!
Modern times
The circus (chaplin)
The great dictator
The pianist
Stalker (1979)
Requiem for a dream
The good, the bad and the ugly
No country for old men

I'm also a big fan of old silent movies!


----------



## Crivens (Mar 22, 2013)

Small Subset of what I like, feel free to check these out.


----------



## fonz (Mar 22, 2013)

In one word: classics.

In more words: it varies greatly. From _Love Actually_ to _From Dusk Till Dawn_, from _La Dolce Vita_ to _Starship Troopers_, from _Bridge on the River Kwai_ to _The Godfather_, from _Back to the Future_ to _Highlander_. If I have to name one favourite, I suppose it has to be _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 22, 2013)

+1 for Highlander. Recently, I re-watch this great film.

From this list, http://nerdbastards.com/2013/01/09/25-nerdy-movies-to-watch-for-in-2013/ there are some movies worthy to see


----------



## fonz (Mar 22, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> +1 for Highlander. Recently, I re-watch this great film.


A note of caution: the first (original) film is a must-have-seen classic, but from there it takes a pretty hard left turn and gets crappier with every sequel.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 22, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> A note of caution: the first (original) film is a must-have-seen classic, but from there it takes a pretty hard left turn and gets crappier with every sequel.



This movie is very special to me, brings me good memories of my adolescence. I have seen no sequel or remake to avoid disappointment and traumas :e


----------



## h3z (Mar 22, 2013)

New movie, The Factory was good. 
Out on a Limb.
The Prophet.
September Dawn.
Saved by the Light.


----------



## fonz (Mar 22, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> I have seen no sequel or remake to avoid disappointment and traumas :e


That's probably the right thing do to. Likewise, if you've seen _Iron Eagle_ and liked it, I recommend you stay away from the sequels.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 22, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> This movie is very special to me, brings me good memories of my adolescence. I have seen no sequel or remake to avoid disappointment and traumas :e



Obligatory XKCD reference added.

Oh, and +1 for Highlander.


----------



## Dies_Irae (Mar 22, 2013)

Most of the classic b/w horror movies:

- Nosferatu (1922)
- Dracula (1931) - but also Coppola's Dracula is great
- The Mummy (1932)
- The Wolf Man (1941)

And, last but not least (because life is fun - if you want!):
- Porky's
- Young Frankenstein

And many many many others...


----------



## xeube (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Al Pacino, so:

-The Godfather trilogy
-Scarface
-Scent of a Woman


----------



## fonz (Mar 22, 2013)

xeube said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of Al Pacino, so:
> 
> -The Godfather trilogy
> -Scarface
> -Scent of a Woman


Have you seen _"The Devil's Advocate"_ too? The movie is at times a bit weird, but Big Al is just having a blast and it shows.


----------



## ab (Mar 22, 2013)

There are some great films on this list, but it is incomplete without *Equilibrium*.

There. That's better.


----------



## rusty (Mar 22, 2013)

Mesrine
Serenity
Bodyguards & Assassins
Let The Right One In
The Headhunters
The Shining
Alien
Taxi Driver
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
Stieg Larsson trilogy
Clint Eastwood (man with no name films)
Kill Bill/Reservoir Dogs/Pulp Fiction
Reign Of Assassins


----------



## fonz (Mar 22, 2013)

opnet said:
			
		

> and no one can forget Hackers.


Unfortunately nobody who saw that movie can forget the terrible hairdo Angelina Jolie was sporting in it either


----------



## sossego (Mar 23, 2013)

Animated: Heavy Metal, Akira, Jungle Book, Hood Winked, Up for starters.
Sci-Fi (pronounced Skeefee): Dark City, Star Trek (New one), etc.
Horror: Pit and Pendulum (with Vincent Price), the People under the Stairs.
The City of God
And a shitload more.


----------



## sossego (Mar 23, 2013)

rusty said:
			
		

> Reign Of Arses



That must be about the Republicans in D.C.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 23, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> That must be about the Republicans in D.C.



Is it filed as _horror_ or _comedy_? Inquiring minds want to know 

And I just wanted to recommend "The Court Jester". _Disclaimer: does not contain plantlife of capitol hill._


----------



## jmccue (Mar 23, 2013)

All of my top ten is listed in this thread except for one of my favorites, Stranded Naufragos is near the top for me.  I actually rented it by accident many years ago and was glad I did.

John


----------



## celle4bsd (Mar 24, 2013)

Howard The Duck.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 28, 2013)

Also I forgot the obvious!
Fast And The Furious (all 5 and I wait the new one)
Xmen Quatrology (all). This is about what you will download from TPB. There are a lot different!
The Pirates of Silicon Valley (Bill Gates, Steve jobs etc)
Tron Legacy
Resident Evil (all 5 and I wait No6)
Real Steel
All Taxi (French movies like Fast And The Furious)
Social Network (I hate Facebook but the movie still makes me to have the desire to hack the universe  )


----------



## stevekamau87 (Apr 4, 2013)

Being John Malkovich (1999)


----------



## Crivens (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't belive noone already added this :

_Blues Brothers_


----------

